# Pthon no spill clean and fill - will it work going up stairs?



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't have a sink yet in the basement where my tanks are, closest one is up the stairs in the bathroom so I was wondering if a python will work with the sink upstairs? Will it still create the suction?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It should work fine.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

summit said:


> I don't have a sink yet in the basement where my tanks are, closest one is up the stairs in the bathroom so I was wondering if a python will work with the sink upstairs? Will it still create the suction?


It all depends on your water pressure. If the pressure is strong the suction will pull upstairs.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Humm... it might! I know a few people that it does work, BUT, you're wasting alot of water with the tap flowing on, because you have to leave it on to pull the water up! If you have a window, iw ould suggest you to find a way to get it out the window instead, and fill it from the sink, so not water is being wasted~


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have this same issue.
what i do is drain out the back basement door then fill using the sink upstairs.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a bucket of water to submerge a power head when I have syphoned it enough to get water upstairs, then once water is being pulled by powerhead you can remove from water and place in tob, shower bottom, or sink. Helps as it does take so much water to syphon I feel wasteful. Also it works faster. I use the maxi jet 1200


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ibenu said:


> I use a bucket of water to submerge a power head when I have syphoned it enough to get water upstairs, then once water is being pulled by powerhead you can remove from water and place in tob, shower bottom, or sink. Helps as it does take so much water to syphon I feel wasteful. Also it works faster. I use the maxi jet 1200


Wow! Smart idea =) a powerhead can definitely help get all the water up! OH WOW, never thought of it dat way~


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks guys, so if using a powerhead to pre fill the hose to save on water and then start the python, why not simply flip the switch to add water to the tank quickly before turning the switch to start the siphon to fill the hose with tapwater? It would not go into the tank as there is still a lever at the vacuum end?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The powerhead is for you to push water up the stairs and into the washroom! Even after starting the whole thing, the python will not just syphon, it's the law of physics, there's no gravity pulling the water down, cuz the water is going upwards and not downwards, this is why the powerhead is needed to push the water up the stairs and into the drain! And when you fill it, the water is just coming down back to your tank without wasting any water in the drain at all! =)


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Wheres a good place to buy one of these, i'm still doing water changes with buckets


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

King Ed's, the strongest MaxiJet 1200 would only cost you $25 bux brand new~ and the python should cost you about $60 for a 25foot


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not so sure a Maxijet pushing 8 feet of water - may be? Why not hook the python to an outside hose bib (thorugh a window) or pump it out of the window into a rainwater leader? There may be a floor drain somewhere in the basement.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*just remember that it is "Python"*



thharris said:


> Wheres a good place to buy one of these, i'm still doing water changes with buckets


I have a new Lee's 50 foot kit in the box. How much $$$ do you have


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> The powerhead is for you to push water up the stairs and into the washroom! Even after starting the whole thing, the python will not just syphon, it's the law of physics, there's no gravity pulling the water down, cuz the water is going upwards and not downwards, this is why the powerhead is needed to push the water up the stairs and into the drain! And when you fill it, the water is just coming down back to your tank without wasting any water in the drain at all! =)


I took it that it took more tap water to initially fill the hose than what it does when it starts the siphon, no matter then, at the very least I know it will work and it will only be temporary anyways  I will have to look into the pump, althought I would have to get me one with a head of at least 12 feet to be safe (8 foot ceiling + 3+ foot sink height) I do have an outside drain I can go into, I just didnt like the idea of having to keep my door open for draining water out of 2 tanks in the winter and losing heat, I guess anyway you slice it water changes are not going to be enviromentally friendly!

couple questions I did still have, when you buy a 50' length, does this length figure include the vacuum attachment on the end? My sink is 51 feet away, if the vacuum attachment adds a couple feet of hosing, I could get away with the 50 foot version. Also can you cut the hosing down later if you wanted to shorten it? Has anyone tried winding it with one of those extension cord reels? I was thinking it might make a handy cady/wind tool for it in which case I wouldnt mind some extra length.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It would be tight. However, you can always couple an extra length to it. You may even consider buying a kit Lee's kit without the hose and buyt your own hose at Princess Auto - could end up cheaper with longer hose.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> i have this same issue.
> what i do is drain out the back basement door then fill using the sink upstairs.


this is the method I have used also, I was never able to get the lift for a whole floor using a python.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Just to bump to anyone who might be interested, the python would not syphon upstairs for me either, almost, but not quite. Just thought I would try it to answer my curiousity, but I have a spare pump I can use or an outside drain so no big deal. It sure helped for filling the tank though! and I will soon have a sink in the basement anyways.


----------

